# Need Advice!



## sswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey all,

As my post count shows I am new, I reside in Tysons Corner VA. I am doing the Annapolis Triathlon in September and need some advice. Mainly I need advice on equipment in the form of a road bike. I have never owned/purchased/rode a road bike. I would like to spend around $700 on a bike new or used. But what i am really looking for is advice for a shop in the area with knowledgeable employees. Also once I get a bike it cant hurt to ride with a training group. Are there any in the area that wont be ashamed to have a noob riding with them? Thanks in advance for your help and I look forward to becoming an active member of the biking/tri community in the area!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Most shops around are ok although Performance Bike Shops are fairly spotty as far as employee knowledge. Try Spokes or Revolution.

$700 is a bit low for an entry level road bike but I think you can find something for that. Even an entry level road bike will actually be a pretty good ride.

Check Potomac Pedalers on-line, they have rides at all levels scattered all around the area all days of the week.

Welcome to DC.


----------



## sswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

I was told that Bike123 in Mt airy has a good selection of used road bikes and a knowledgable staff... has anyone heard anything different? As of now I am planning on making a trip up there next Saturday. Also thanks for the potomac pedalers suggestion i will definitely check them out!


----------



## sbglax13 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have sort of a similar situation going on. I live just down the road from where you are (Leesburg), just bought my first bike, and am training for one or two sprint triathlons. The bike I bought is a Jamis Ventura Comp. I payed $750 at Bicycle Outfitters in Leesburg. I've ridden it about 45 miles and really like it so far. claimed weight is 21.25 pounds (Jamis website- http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/08_bikes/08venturacomp.html ). Knowledgeable bike shops have been tough to find in my experience. the owner of Pedal Shop in Ashburn knows his stuff, its the first place i go. i bought the bike from BO because Pedal Shop would have had to order me one and i just didn't want to buy a bike i had never seen in person. 
As far as groups go I can't help you. As my post count shows i am also new, I just haven't looked into it. Best of luck with your goals !!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bike 123 is College Park Bicycles and Mt. Airy Bicycles. I believe they are both owned and run by Larry Black. I used to work at the College Park shop 20+ years ago over a couple of summers while I was racing for his team. Based upon their website, they have a pretty decent amount of older bikes. I recently recommended the shop to a friend on here, not because I like Larry, but because they had the older bike my friend was looking for. That friend sent me an e-mail earlier in the week asking if I was friends with the owner of the shop because he had just spoken over the phone to a guy named Larry who was the rudest SOB he has come across. I had to laugh. I told my buddy that I wasn't friends with the owner and that he had actually spoken to the owner. I also told him that when I had recommended the shop to him I had hoped Larry had changed his ways after 20 years, but maybe he has only gotten worse.

Go up there and let me know what you think. That way I can have a couple more opinions to relate to friends when I refer them to the shop for an older/classic bike.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a cut and paste straight from their website:

_Message: Hello, 

I just had a concern about the customer service at Mt. Airy bicycles. When inquiring if there was a road bicycle in the $50 range, the representative of your bicycle shop was dismissive and rude. A simple "no" would have been sufficient, but a rambling tirade about how cheap I was being ensued. Perhaps I am looking for a bicycle that I can fix up? I was very disappointed and hope that your store treats customers with respect in the future.

Stephen

----

Stephen

Thanks for the earlier inquiry and interest in the bike and the follow up email
I am sorry for your treatment.
I was the one that took the call and I maintain that a simple 'no' is not haw and why we are what we are.
Instead or reacting, those that know is well as well as most that are just discovering us invariably respond to what might border on arrogance with appreciation for the entertainment and education - sometimes it takes them awhile to 'get it' 

I do appreciate your taking the time to get in touch, and while we get the occasional misunderstanding, we do want people to have things that work for them, even if it at the expense of our profit, popularity, and pride.

Unfortunately, in my 39 years in these trenches and pulpits of bicycle shops, I've seen too many people in this endeavor as well as other disciplines 'just say no' and while it might leave people cheerful and fuzzy, well, it's just not me.

Sometimes my comments do not go well (again, very sincere apologies) but in the overwhelming majority of cases, I get thanks and rewards- people know we care.

And in the top 7 reasons people buy what they buy and from whom they buy them, customer service is number two. Among 3-7 are product knowledge, organization, facilities, convenience, price, and speed.

Number one?
That the business cares about the customer, their needs, and in what they invest.

I am not going to go on after making this point nor rant on about money and value.
You are most welcome to peruse other border-arrogant 'missives' for some cost comparators.
The ratio of accolades to nastygrams is overwhelming, but I answer the nastygrams first.

Though I am sorry (and I wax with a sob and a tear) I maintain that wanting to find something so useful and valuable as a bicycle that you might keep for many years for what it costs to own and use a car for one day or go to a dinner for two at a restaurant without wine (you mentioned $50) is just something that bewilders many that love bikes as much as I as my comment was to you.

Undoubtedly the webmaster will pick this up for the missives column and others might understand.

By the way, not to gloat, but for over three decades and a half million, served, there must be enough out there to have brought us the shingle on the attachment.

We did not even know it was coming and had no chance to campaign as we did in the 90's when we were a top ten shop in the US.

This one is only for 6 states from West VA to New Jersey.

Sincerely
Larry Black_


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There are more "e-mail" threads on the website. I will agree that Larry knows a lot about bikes. However, he is a great salesman. Look at how he approaches the Costco folder issue and suggests that for pennies a day over the bike's lifetime, the buyer could afford a higher quality bike than what Costco has. For a couple dollars a day over the life of my car (i.e., 10 years so far), I could have afforded a much nicer car. However, I didn't have the money back then, and even if I could have afforded a nicer car I prefer to put that money elsewhere.

If you go to Mt. Airy Cycles, make sure you pretty much know what you want. Another way to do it is to ask a lot of questions, and then go elsewhere and ask the same questions. Just ask for second opinions on this stuff. You can also ask for second opinions on this website. There is a lot of knowledge on here.


----------



## sswayne (Apr 24, 2008)

Great advice I will be leary of Larry and definitely get second opinions before i make a decision. I will keep you guys & gals up to date, Thanks for your continuing help!


----------



## mhemberg (Sep 21, 2005)

For that price point buy a used bike


----------

